# What is a good oral to take with tren?



## cerberus16sk (Jul 22, 2013)

Im just about to finish Deca/Anadrol .. I know its a weird combo but it worked for what I wanted: to put on some water weight. Im lookin pretty good, people are commenting male and female.. but im actually a little weaker im guessing due to loss of androgens, im irritable when the anadrol is in my system which im guessing is because of its estrogenic effects..  My stamina is up a little bit from the Deca and my appetite went from literally almost nothing to hungry 24/7 which was an important goal of mine. I was having some health problems in the past and then I got food poisoning AND i was doing boxing so I lost about 20 lbs. The Deca/Anadrol got my appetite and size back, and im feeling healthy again. Now time to move on to phase 2.

i'm about to get on tren to harden those gains and get some strength. I have some test, anavar, winstrol, and dbol. I want to use 1 oral with the tren, and then with1 for cutting with the test.. and then the 3rd oral I want to use after the test as I wait for the cyp ester to leave my system and begin PCT (since orals have a short half life)

Don't bother telling me you need test as a base at all times, this is simply not true. It's told to beginners because of it's simplicity. Sex drive is not important to me and i've never had a problem with it on Tren. I also don't like mixing test and tren because it makes your blood pressure skyrocket. I want to do 1 at a time, 1 oral with each. So which oral would you reccomend with tren for strength, and which one would your reccomend with the test after for cutting?. And which would be best solo at the end to kind of taper off before PCT?

Looking forward to posting before and after pics, ive seen pretty dramatic results already. So, to simplify, these are the materials:

Tren Enth
10ml Test Cyp
Dbol
Winstrol
Anavar

what would you use with the tren, what would you use with test, and what is best solo at the end?


----------



## the_predator (Jul 22, 2013)

You should be running test throughout! Test is always a base! You shouldn't be running deca or tren by themselves. Man I hope I am just misunderstanding your post or you need to do some massive reading and research!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2013)

The Donkey recommends D-Bol


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2013)

Anything. Tren can be used to bulk or cut so depending on your diet and goals you can run whatever you want.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had good results from test tren tbol. Nice hard solid gains.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 22, 2013)

my only choices to stack with the tren are dbol, winny, and anavar.. ive never used winny and anavar before so i'm not sure what to expect. My goal is to lift as heavy as possible. Whichever oral I don't use with the tren I will use with test afterwards and the last I will use afterwards as the test cyp leaves and wait to begin PCT.

The Donkey said Dbol, which sounds like the most reasonable answer. I appreciate it!

So for after that would you guys do Winny with test for cutting, or anavar with test? then the remaining will be used solo just basically as hormone replacement till PCT time.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 22, 2013)

Winny sucks bro. If u have var use it.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 22, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Winny sucks bro. If u have var use it.



ok thanks bro. will do. everyone seems to like var they just complain about the price. seems like a rational choice. winny seems to make you brittle and is just for cosmetics so i'll save it for shits and giggles at the end.

Thanks guys


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2013)

Winny is great. Lean gains and added vascularity. Winny actually builds size which makes it awesome to stack with tren.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd say you should buy what you need to cycle properly. This mix and match shit with the minimal amount of gear you have seems silly.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2013)

If I tske a healthy dose of tren or masteron. Dbol does not turn me into a watrr buffalo. Dbol and tren is a mean combo.


----------



## vforgy (Jul 22, 2013)

3 weeks into tren e sustanon and dbol cycle and strength is way up! I'd go with dbol so once you finish this cycle any water weight from dbol will be gone. Why would you NOT use test since you'll be shutdown from tren and you already have it?


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 22, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'd say you should buy what you need to cycle properly. This mix and match shit with the minimal amount of gear you have seems silly.



I chose to order these things. My goal is to first bulk, then get stronger, then cut, in that order, in seperate phases so I can see how I respond to different things first hand. After using GH my body works differently than it used to. I also am using this as an opportunity to try 3 things i haven't used before: Winstrol, Anavar And Anadrol. Once I have used them all i'll have a broader first-hand knowledge of all the compounds available, and my next cycle will be my favorites for a longer period. I have small amounts of each, but added together it is a decent amount. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## Dannie (Jul 22, 2013)

If you are after some serious mass then oxys or dbol (perhaps a mix of both) is your best bet.
Tren is a great mass builder provided there's a high estrogen environment.
Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 23, 2013)

I know you said you don't want to mix the 2, but I love low dose test, moderate tren, and oral winstrol for cutting. I like a little test in everything I run and the tren and winnie will give you that hard, dry, grainy look if your diet, cardio, and bodyfat are all on point. Most orals raise your blood pressure regaurdless, so I don't see the big deal adding 200 - 300 mgs of test in there. But to each his own.  Tren and winnie are a great cutting combo. Just make sure your lean to really see effects


----------



## the_predator (Jul 23, 2013)

Have you had labs done when you are just doing deca or tren? Have you had your sperm count measured when doing so? I have done none test cycles in the past. Trust me, in the long run you will pay!


----------



## the_predator (Jul 23, 2013)

And why not use test as a base? Is your only reason...high blood pressure with the tren combo? Hey great idea...do what most bros do on here, go donate blood, drops the bp almost instantly. IML "advanced cycle support" has also helped plenty members on here lower their bp a little, including me! Do me a favor, do a search on this site about "no test cycles". The one crazy bastard that truly advocated this is SD. And no offense to SD(love you bud) but have you seen some of his cycles? He is like an insane lab rat! Listen bro, the only reason I'm getting heated is because I don't want you making the same mistakes as me and other members. I did shit wrong for a long time and paid for it. I didn't read and research like I should have. I really didn't learn the right way until a few years ago. Don't believe me? Read some of my old posts. I self admit that many years ago I didn't know what I was doing. If you don't listen to me, at least do a search here or on google and read up bro. Don't wind up on trt and struggle to have another kid for 7 years cause you dont do the research.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Jul 23, 2013)

cerberus16sk said:


> I chose to order these things. My goal is to first bulk, then get stronger, then cut, in that order, in seperate phases so I can see how I respond to different things first hand. After using GH my body works differently than it used to. I also am using this as an opportunity to try 3 things i haven't used before: Winstrol, Anavar And Anadrol. Once I have used them all i'll have a broader first-hand knowledge of all the compounds available, and my next cycle will be my favorites for a longer period. I have small amounts of each, but added together it is a decent amount. Thanks for the advice though



Just qurious(dont really know how that words spelled....), what do you mean your body works differntly after GH?


----------



## moodyman1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Tren is a great mass builder provided there's a high estrogen environment.



What?


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 23, 2013)

jshel12 said:


> I know you said you don't want to mix the 2, but I love low dose test, moderate tren, and oral winstrol for cutting. I like a little test in everything I run and the tren and winnie will give you that hard, dry, grainy look if your diet, cardio, and bodyfat are all on point. Most orals raise your blood pressure regaurdless, so I don't see the big deal adding 200 - 300 mgs of test in there. But to each his own.  Tren and winnie are a great cutting combo. Just make sure your lean to really see effects



honestly im just a little paranoid about BP but i can probably handle it now. I was having some health problems which I think turned out to be a combo of anemia and vitamin deficiency.. Ever since i've been taking my vitamins and staying hydrated I haven't had any problems..  tren winny sounds amazing but, im gonna do dbol this time for strength.. ive never done winny before so i dont wanna hurt myself while im lifting heavy. then im gonna do test anavar and save winny for the very end.. 

will post a pic of me if anyones interested in seeing me after deca/anadrol .. starting tren/dbol tomorrow


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 23, 2013)

been doing some reading on halotestin.. imagine that and tren together


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jul 24, 2013)

cerberus16sk said:


> I chose to order these things. My goal is to first bulk, then get stronger, then cut, in that order, in seperate phases so I can see how I respond to different things first hand. After using GH my body works differently than it used to. I also am using this as an opportunity to try 3 things i haven't used before: Winstrol, Anavar And Anadrol. Once I have used them all i'll have a broader first-hand knowledge of all the compounds available, and my next cycle will be my favorites for a longer period. I have small amounts of each, but added together it is a decent amount. Thanks for the advice though



Tren is a better cutter than test, for sure.  

 In addition, you say that you used Anadrol & Deca and got weaker.  WTF?  Anadrol is a great strength drug...and nanadrolone isn't too bad either.  Most guys would get at LEAST equally good strength gains from Anadrol & Deca as they would from Tren alone.  In fact, most would get better strength gains with Anadrol & Deca.  I think you have your entire program set up a little weird.  You say your entire goal is to add mass...then strength...then cut, but I think you're going about it the wrong way.  Basically, you want to add both size & strength before you cut, right?  So, why not just do both at once?  Just take the right compounds and you wll get big & strong the entire tme.  There is no need to break your program up into different segments like that when you are trying to gain both size & strength.  

Now, as far as cutting goes...yes, you will want to do things a bit differently, but the way you have things set up right now is not optimal.


----------



## s2h (Jul 24, 2013)

cerberus16sk said:


> Im just about to finish Deca/Anadrol .. I know its a weird combo but it worked for what I wanted: to put on some water weight. Im lookin pretty good, people are commenting male and female.. but im actually a little weaker im guessing due to loss of androgens, im irritable when the anadrol is in my system which im guessing is because of its estrogenic effects..  My stamina is up a little bit from the Deca and my appetite went from literally almost nothing to hungry 24/7 which was an important goal of mine. I was having some health problems in the past and then I got food poisoning AND i was doing boxing so I lost about 20 lbs. The Deca/Anadrol got my appetite and size back, and im feeling healthy again. Now time to move on to phase 2.
> 
> i'm about to get on tren to harden those gains and get some strength. I have some test, anavar, winstrol, and dbol. I want to use 1 oral with the tren, and then with1 for cutting with the test.. and then the 3rd oral I want to use after the test as I wait for the cyp ester to leave my system and begin PCT (since orals have a short half life)
> 
> ...



Bit of a different approach....that OK...steroids are steroids..your weaker cause your not on steroids anymore..pretty basic answer but that's the reason..

IMO the bulk then cut 2 part thing isn't needed...just do it all.at the same time...so get bigger and leaner together...no real reason to split it..

You don't have to have test in your cycles...but a little low test and higher tren with either var and/or Winnie cycle would accomplish your overall goal..

75mg tren A Ed
50mg test cyp Ed 
40-50mg var Ed

Something like that would work...mgs could be higher or lower depending on person...

BP issues are related to water most likely...but if you can take DECA/anadrol combo and not have bp issues but do on Tren/Test..I'm thinking the tren is the issue...could be kidney related...maybe not..any family history of hbp?.

If so then that's were the bp issue is...

Good luck....


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 24, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Tren is a better cutter than test, for sure.
> 
> In addition, you say that you used Anadrol & Deca and got weaker.  WTF?  Anadrol is a great strength drug...and nanadrolone isn't too bad either.  Most guys would get at LEAST equally good strength gains from Anadrol & Deca as they would from Tren alone.  In fact, most would get better strength gains with Anadrol & Deca.  I think you have your entire program set up a little weird.  You say your entire goal is to add mass...then strength...then cut, but I think you're going about it the wrong way.  Basically, you want to add both size & strength before you cut, right?  So, why not just do both at once?  Just take the right compounds and you wll get big & strong the entire tme.  There is no need to break your program up into different segments like that when you are trying to gain both size & strength.
> 
> Now, as far as cutting goes...yes, you will want to do things a bit differently, but the way you have things set up right now is not optimal.



Yes it's an odd set up but it's working exactly as planned so far. I think you misunderstood me, I'm not weaker at all. I did make strength gains on all my lifts, but they werent instant strength like tren would do, it was slow and steady gains over time. Like I said, yesterday I was doing sets of 10 with heavy weight and making it look really easy, it was pretty shocking. But the 1st week I didnt notice any strength, only size. The main thing I noticed from the anadrol was increased aggression. I attribute my strength gains to the nandrolone but i'm sure the anadrol didn't hurt. I feel my connective tissues are strengthened and now i'm ready to push it to the limit on tren.

I agree that tren is a better cutter than test but i'm running test last because it seems to kind of normalize the body and get things working a little more normally after tren, which seem to lower thyroid. I know you could run them together but that normalizing effect is what i'm concerned with before starting PCT. I beleive it will make for a more smooth recovery.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> Bit of a different approach....that OK...steroids are steroids..your weaker cause your not on steroids anymore..pretty basic answer but that's the reason..
> 
> IMO the bulk then cut 2 part thing isn't needed...just do it all.at the same time...so get bigger and leaner together...no real reason to split it..
> 
> ...



I think you're right and next time I will do it as you said. The reason for the weird set up is i'm trying 3 things i've never done before. That was my first time trying anadrol, this will also be my first time using winny and anavar.. I just got a little bit of each. Now I will know which is my favorite of everything available and I can plan accordingly in the future.

Tren alone doesn't give me any problems. I think its the combo of the water retention from test with the tren together that made it bad. It was so bad the blood vessels in my eyes were bursting. I had to stop immediately. The Deca/Anadrol was surprisingly easy to get used to. As long as I drink a lot of water and gatorade I feel pretty good. My blood pressure apparently was high but not dangerously high but it felts high to me.. They tried to tell me it was anxiety but I know my body. Something was up, but taking vitamins helped (B, zinc, magnesium, D). Especially coenzyme q-10.. check out this list of health benefits

Coenzyme Q10 - Health Benefits

I highly reccomend this shit.. it will save your life ^


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 24, 2013)

just had my BP checked it was 146/83 .. is this good, decent, slightly high? this chart says it is mild hypertension.. scared to do the tren now 

Blood Pressure Chart - Normal Blood Pressure Range


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 24, 2013)

Why are you so worried about blood pressure? Your worrying probably spikes it more than the tren will.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 24, 2013)

Still waiting on an answer about labs from my above post?


----------



## Dannie (Jul 24, 2013)

Dannie said:


> If you are after some serious mass then oxys or dbol (perhaps a mix of both) is your best bet.
> Tren is a great mass builder provided there's a high estrogen environment.
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2





moodyman1 said:


> What?




As per my 1st post. Tren is a great mass builder, provided that there is a relatively high E2 environment (not to be confused with sky high, ott range E2)
Both Dbol and Oxys have a tendency to increase E2. Hence Tren + one of the mentioned earlier yield insane mass gains.


> *Steers implanted with TBA and E2, which had the highest gains among the steer groups, had the highest serum GH and IGF-I...*


Use of trenbolone acetate and estradiol in intact and castrate male cattle: effects on growth, serum hormones, and carcass characteristics.


Also I agree with predator, test should be the base to every cycle (at at least 250mg a week)


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe test is best, and with tren I would imagine great things. I like the idea of using fluoxymest as an oral. Hey, I don't think I get nothing for doin this. What am I doing giving this great stuff up?Lol


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess I love other people, and want the best for them. Oh, and no Anti E or anti- aromatizing stuff is used for this at all.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuck it, take it all. 

You haven't bothered planning, why start now right?


I wouldn't touch dbol anymore - but then again you're running adrol and deca together, so I think your goals are different. 

If its size, run the dbol at first, then the winny, then the var as the test cyp clears.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Winny is great. Lean gains and added vascularity. Winny actually builds size which makes it awesome to stack with tren.



Look at Ben Johnson. Winny is powerful shit.


----------



## s2h (Jul 25, 2013)

cerberus16sk said:


> just had my BP checked it was 146/83 .. is this good, decent, slightly high? this chart says it is mild hypertension.. scared to do the tren now
> 
> Blood Pressure Chart - Normal Blood Pressure Range



That's a touch on the high side...look a t few things..

Do you have the right size cuff?..cause a normal cuff will show a hi reading on a arm over 15 inches...might need a thigh cuff..

Is there family history?.some people just have hbp passed down to them...if so look into what meds your parent(s) take that works..cause that's normally the fix..

Were you still and rested for 15 min prior to testing?..another must..

Hydration is a possibility...sodium intake(processed food) etc..

Are you using a AI?..lots of those "i don't have gyno so I don't need a AI" guys out there...


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 25, 2013)

UA_Iron said:


> Fuck it, take it all.
> 
> You haven't bothered planning, why start now right?
> 
> ...



I have planned, this is just very experimental. Im trying 3 different compounds I havent tried. I only have a little bit of each thing.

The Deca/Anadrol worked exactly how I wanted it to.

Since I stopped the Anadrol my BP is significantly lower. I never worry about it at all anymore, Dbol is way milder in every way, except it does seem to add a little more strength and less size. Now that im not on anadrol I feel safe to use the tren, and yes the cuff was very tight and my arm is bigger than 15 inches.

Thanks for the advice, I guess it will be tren/dbol then test/winny, then anavar last if i feel alright. Thats a lot of orals though i'm not sure if I really want to use all of them.. dat liver


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 25, 2013)

i wonder what it's like taking steroids and then winning the gold at the olympics.. yea everyone uses them, and its still an amazing accomplishment.. but deep down inside wouldnt a small part of you feel like a scumbag? what if some of your opponents are natty.. that really sucks for them lol


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> That's a touch on the high side...look a t few things..
> 
> Do you have the right size cuff?..cause a normal cuff will show a hi reading on a arm over 15 inches...might need a thigh cuff..
> 
> ...



i beleive an AI would have been the cure but I didn't want to lose gainz. Once i stopped the anadrol i went back to normal, and dbol doesnt bother me at all. it must have been the estrogen.. any time i take an anti estrogen, i can literally feel when it stops working and i need to redose.. estrogen is a son of a bitch when it comes to BP. never feel healthier than on letro.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 25, 2013)

^I guess you are just going to avoid my replies altogether then. Usually that is a sign of one of two things....ignorance and/or admittance of being wrong. Well, I tried looking out for your well being...have fun with your "experiment" hopefully you are a fairly young guy and can bounce back.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 26, 2013)

the_predator said:


> And why not use test as a base? Is your only reason...high blood pressure with the tren combo? Hey great idea...do what most bros do on here, go donate blood, drops the bp almost instantly. IML "advanced cycle support" has also helped plenty members on here lower their bp a little, including me! Do me a favor, do a search on this site about "no test cycles". The one crazy bastard that truly advocated this is SD. And no offense to SD(love you bud) but have you seen some of his cycles? He is like an insane lab rat! Listen bro, the only reason I'm getting heated is because I don't want you making the same mistakes as me and other members. I did shit wrong for a long time and paid for it. I didn't read and research like I should have. I really didn't learn the right way until a few years ago. Don't believe me? Read some of my old posts. I self admit that many years ago I didn't know what I was doing. If you don't listen to me, at least do a search here or on google and read up bro. Don't wind up on trt and struggle to have another kid for 7 years cause you dont do the research.



Since you want a reply so bad i'll give you one. The reason I dont use test as a base is because you don't have to. Not using test as a base is not the reason you had trouble having kids. Maybe it was from cycling too long or too often, or improper PCT. not everything you read people say on forums is facts, instead of repeating what other people say you should try to get an understanding of why. If you're suggesting that Deca only will put you on trt but Deca and Test together won't.. you're silly. You should do some reading


----------



## the_predator (Jul 26, 2013)

Two things...how old are you and have you had any blood work done? If you did, have you had baselines set for your tren/deca only cycle?


----------



## the_predator (Jul 26, 2013)

Not mine, but an interesting piece out of a good article non the less.

In the case of the utilization of *Testosterone as a base essential compound in every single cycle, the idea of running a cycle that does not include Testosterone (or is an oral anabolic steroid only cycle) is, simply put, a very bad idea. Without any form of Testosterone present (endogenous or exogenous), the body will be unable to maintain those normal physiological functions that are controlled and governed by Testosterone itself.  Many other analogues and derivative anabolic steroids, such as Trenbolone for example, might perhaps be several times as anabolic as Testosterone (in Trenbolone?s case, it is five times the strength of Testosterone, which is extremely impressive). But these attributes and greater anabolic strength increases are all the advantages that the majority of these compounds have going for them. For example, as previously mentioned, Trenbolone is a very strong anabolic steroid ? the strongest conventionally and commercially available anabolic steroid in existence ? with absolutely no Estrogenic effects and very strong anabolic effects.  However, it does not serve as a proper androgen for normal physiological function within the body. ?Normal physiological function? refers to far more than one or two functions such as libido or other apparent functions which happen to be overanalyzed and overemphasized by many individuals that do not see what is essentially ?the big picture?. The human body?s physiology and endocrine system are not as abridged and dumbed down as many uneducated anabolic steroid users make it out to be, especially when trivializing the inclusion of Testosterone in every cycle.*
*Testosterone is a hormone that is vital for proper libido function, it is a regulator of cognitive and physical energy, it serves to regulate the population of thromboxane A2 receptors on megakaryocytes and platelets (and hence platelet aggregation in humans), and it is critical for proper function of mental and psychological processes, as well as a myriad of other crucial physiological functions ? so many, in fact, that to cover all of these functions would require a completely separate article. However, the majority of these functions have already been discussed throughout this article, and the absolute importance of Testosterone in every cycle for the purpose of the upkeep of these proper physiological functions should be of no surprise to the reader at this point. Because a certain anabolic steroid is ?better? or ?stronger? than Testosterone in one or two select areas (namely anabolic tissue increases, which is what every individual overemphasizes), and that it could possibly be more convenient to administer (such as oral-only cycles), absolutely does not mean that it is better than Testosterone in every single aspect and function. The majority of anabolic steroid analogues either do nothing at all or falls very short in providing proper regulation to many of those physiological functions that Testosterone is responsible for regulating and governing. There are in fact a plethora of other anabolic steroid variants that can and do also serve to in fact mitigate (hamper or disable) those functions.*


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 27, 2013)

the_predator said:


> Not mine, but an interesting piece out of a good article non the less.
> 
> In the case of the utilization of *Testosterone as a base essential compound in every single cycle, the idea of running a cycle that does not include Testosterone (or is an oral anabolic steroid only cycle) is, simply put, a very bad idea. Without any form of Testosterone present (endogenous or exogenous), the body will be unable to maintain those normal physiological functions that are controlled and governed by Testosterone itself.  Many other analogues and derivative anabolic steroids, such as Trenbolone for example, might perhaps be several times as anabolic as Testosterone (in Trenbolone?s case, it is five times the strength of Testosterone, which is extremely impressive). But these attributes and greater anabolic strength increases are all the advantages that the majority of these compounds have going for them. For example, as previously mentioned, Trenbolone is a very strong anabolic steroid ? the strongest conventionally and commercially available anabolic steroid in existence ? with absolutely no Estrogenic effects and very strong anabolic effects.  However, it does not serve as a proper androgen for normal physiological function within the body. ?Normal physiological function? refers to far more than one or two functions such as libido or other apparent functions which happen to be overanalyzed and overemphasized by many individuals that do not see what is essentially ?the big picture?. The human body?s physiology and endocrine system are not as abridged and dumbed down as many uneducated anabolic steroid users make it out to be, especially when trivializing the inclusion of Testosterone in every cycle.*
> *Testosterone is a hormone that is vital for proper libido function, it is a regulator of cognitive and physical energy, it serves to regulate the population of thromboxane A2 receptors on megakaryocytes and platelets (and hence platelet aggregation in humans), and it is critical for proper function of mental and psychological processes, as well as a myriad of other crucial physiological functions ? so many, in fact, that to cover all of these functions would require a completely separate article. However, the majority of these functions have already been discussed throughout this article, and the absolute importance of Testosterone in every cycle for the purpose of the upkeep of these proper physiological functions should be of no surprise to the reader at this point. Because a certain anabolic steroid is ?better? or ?stronger? than Testosterone in one or two select areas (namely anabolic tissue increases, which is what every individual overemphasizes), and that it could possibly be more convenient to administer (such as oral-only cycles), absolutely does not mean that it is better than Testosterone in every single aspect and function. The majority of anabolic steroid analogues either do nothing at all or falls very short in providing proper regulation to many of those physiological functions that Testosterone is responsible for regulating and governing. There are in fact a plethora of other anabolic steroid variants that can and do also serve to in fact mitigate (hamper or disable) those functions.*



this "study" just says what i said and is advice for beginners, test is supposed to help with sex drive and it says other "pysiological functions" but its funny that none of these writings ever list any of these physiological functions because they pulled those words out of their ass to try and sound smart. the other physiological function is thyroid which gives the "cognitive and physical energy". basically the person that wrote that, used a bunch of big words to try and sound smart but they don't know shit. test as a base is good for beginners because it covers all bases in the simplest possible way. simplest =/= best.. a high school football coach trains kids a lot different than an olympic coach trains his athletes. it does not mean one is better than the other. the only thing test does is offset the thyroid deficiency caused by tren/deca and increase sex drive. but with tren you shouldnt have sex drive issues because it has a lot of androgens, if you do its probably thyroid deficiency which can be treated with t3. vitamin b6 will lower prolactin. the more you read, the more you realize most people are full of shit and talk like they know everything


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 27, 2013)

the_predator said:


> Two things...how old are you and have you had any blood work done? If you did, have you had baselines set for your tren/deca only cycle?



im 27. ive had blood tests done pre-cycle .. but what do you mean have my baselines set? do i know my natty test levels pre-cycle? my test was 632 and free test was 159.8 ..


----------



## the_predator (Jul 27, 2013)

Great, you have your pretest, now get tested on your tren only cycle, and after your tren only cycle. After proper pct and a break between cycles do a test only cycle and do the same thing. See what the results are between the two and see how you feel. I can see that I can talk to you until I'm blue in the face or my fingers break from all the typing. Either way, you have your stance and I have mine and neither one of us is going to budge. So, what ever you decide to do I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## kevhan21 (Jul 28, 2013)

dbol


----------



## cerberus16sk (Sep 9, 2015)

scwarzenegger said:


> Just qurious(dont really know how that words spelled....), what do you mean your body works differntly after GH?



I didn't realize it till I had a few blood tests and a lot of readng, it made me prediabetic. I was using GHRP-6 .. and also taking things like arginine/ornithine, etc. to maximize GH release, and I would gorge myself. I gained 20lbs in 2 weeks. the gh raises blood glucose and the liver can only make so much IGF to counteract the GH. it made me weaker, and I had serious health problems because of high blood sugar and insulin resistance.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Sep 9, 2015)

also thanks predator for caring enough to give your opinion. I was kind of rude. I was feeling defensive at the time and I have matured a lot since then.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2015)

cerberus16sk said:


> also thanks predator for caring enough to give your opinion. I was kind of rude. I was feeling defensive at the time and I have matured a lot since then.



Welcome back bro. How did the cycle go? It's like 2 years ago LOL!


----------

